# Python Frage



## Jemamd ;) (18. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte gerne in einem Python-Programm Listen aufrufen, aber dies mit Variabeln tun (Variable im Name der Liste, wobei immer eine andere Liste gemeint wäre)
Ist das möglich und wenn ja wie?
Bin übrigens neu in Python, habe aber ein bisschen Scratch-Erfahrung


----------



## ikosaeder (18. Februar 2020)

Du kannst natürlich einfach Variablen in Listen packen

```
a=[1,2,3]
b=['a','b']
c=[a,b]
for i in c:
    print(i)
```


----------



## Jemamd ;) (19. Februar 2020)

Offenbar habe ich meine Frage unverständlich formuliert. Ich möchte eigentlich sowas machen:
ListeA = [1, 2, 3]
ListeB = [A, B, C]
x = ListeA
print(x[1])
aber wenn ich das so ausführe kommt die Fehlermeldung:
SyntaxError: multiple statements found while compiling a single statement


----------



## ikosaeder (19. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich Variablen A,B,C erzeuge,
dann funktioniert der Code bei mir.

```
A=5
B=4
ListeA=[A,B]
x=ListeA
print(x[1])
```


----------



## ComFreek (19. Februar 2020)

@OP Schreib am besten auch mal, wie genau du es ausführst. Ist der Code in einer Datei? Rufst du python auf der CLI auf?


----------



## zerix (19. Februar 2020)

Ich bin jetzt mal stumpf und sage, dass der Code wahrscheinlich so aussehen sollte.

```
ListeA = [1, 2, 3]
ListeB = ['A', 'B', 'C']
x = ListeA
print(x[1])
```


----------



## ikosaeder (19. Februar 2020)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin jetzt mal stumpf und sage, dass der Code wahrscheinlich so aussehen sollte.
> 
> ```
> ListeA = [1, 2, 3]
> ...


Nein, das glaube ich nicht, da er von Variablen spricht, die er in Listen packen will.


----------



## zerix (19. Februar 2020)

Also ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, er möchte einfach eine Variable nutzen, um eine andere Liste anzusprechen, wie in einem Beispiel. Erst beispielsweise ListeA und dann ListeB, aber über die Variable x. Du Inhalte halt so (1-3 und A-C), damit man sieht, dass sie anders sind.


----------



## Jemamd ;) (20. Februar 2020)

Ist jetzt einerlei, ich habe eine Lösung gefunden. Trotzdem Danke!!


----------



## zerix (20. Februar 2020)

Teilst du auch mit, was die Lösung war?


----------



## Jemamd ;) (23. Februar 2020)

Ich habe es mit verschachtelten Indizes gelöst:
Liste = [[1, 2, 3], [A, B, C]]
X = 1
print(Liste[X][1])
ich hoffe es ist verständlich


----------



## Technipion (23. Februar 2020)

Jemamd ;) hat gesagt.:


> Liste = [[1, 2, 3], [A, B, C]]


Ah, also wolltest du eine Liste von Listen haben. Bitte in Zukunft so etwas direkt am Anfang dazuschreiben.


----------



## ComFreek (23. Februar 2020)

Jemamd ;) hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte gerne in einem Python-Programm Listen aufrufen, aber dies mit Variabeln tun (Variable im Name der Liste, wobei immer eine andere Liste gemeint wäre)


Ah, jetzt verstehe ich diesen Satz. Du wolltest eine Variable nutzen, um "dynamisch" eine Liste auszuwählen.


----------

